# Pairing motorola phone with blue tooth Sony radio/mp3 player



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I read all instructions from my cell phone to MEX-BT2800-
blue tooth Sony radio/cd/mp3 player player.

I have problems pairing motorola phone with blue tooth Sony radio/cd/mp3 player player- MEX-BT2800.

My cell phone is Motokrzr K1m and Bluetooth Audio System MEX-BT2800-
blue tooth Sony radio/cd/mp3 player player.
.
Pairing-
I get the bluetooth sony system working and accepted/connected to XPLOD. I didn't need to enter any passcode for it to connect and accept.
My cell phone is on MTS auto anwser. HOwever when I try to phone it calls and connects, but nobody can answer the phone on the other end which I dial to, nor could anybody phone to me when my blue tooth is enabled.

Could someone please tell me what I am doing wrong?

Is there something at fault with the Sony Bluetooth ?


Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have it working using voice recognition, however it won't work by pressing the no. buttons on my cell phone. It show connects when I click to ring some one, but no one is able to anwser the phone from the phone I ring to.

Thanks.


----------

